# 2012 BMW Auto Lease Programs - April 2011



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*2012 BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective April 2011*

These BMW auto lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different BMW lease offers from a dealer and *LeaseCompare.com*.

*How to use this auto leasing information*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Vehicle Pricing and Lease Payments by clicking on the model name.

3) Choose the best lease, Dealer or LeaseCompare.com, and start leasing your car!

Visit us on *FaceBook* for more leasing information and discussions. Follow me on *Twitter* to be notified when lease programs are updated.

*2012 BMW 128i Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW 128i Convertible Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW 135i Coupe Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW 135i Convertible Lease *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

2012 BMW 650i Convertible Lease [/b][/URL]
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW 740i Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW 740Li Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW 750i Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW 750i xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW 750Li Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW 750Li xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW Alpina B7 SWB Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW Alpina B7 SWB xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW Alpina B7 LWB Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW Alpina B7 LWB xDrive Sedan Lease *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW X5 xDrive35i SUV Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW X5 xDrive35i Premium SUV Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW X5 xDrive35i Sport Activity SUV Lease * 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW X5 xDrive50i SUV Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW X5 M SUV Lease *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW X6 xDrive35i Crossover Lease *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW X6 xDrive50i Crossover Lease *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate

*2012 BMW X6 M Crossover Lease *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms. BMWFS acquisition fee is $725 _

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for leasing info you won't find anywhere else!

Captive lease programs for other vehicle makes available here:
*Manufacturer Auto Lease Rates*


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

2011 Programs to follow tomorrow, 4/7.


----------

